# F150 Lightning efficiency numbers



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Some interesting numbers, like ~500Wh per mi.









Ford F-150 Lightning Range, efficiency revealed in Monroney sticker leak


Ford F-150 Lightning Range and efficiency ratings have been revealed for the Base and Extended Range through a Monroney Sticker leak. Obtained and shared by members of the F150Gen14 forums, the F-150 Lightning’s Base and Extended Range models show EPA-estimated range ratings of 230 and 300...




www.teslarati.com


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

It's interesting how they don't mention the Chevy Silverado, which should inherit Hummer's abysimal 47 MPGe.

The efficacy on the F-150 is about 40% better.

I have a reservation on the Piggy Pickup, but 90% certain I won't go through with it. The F-150 got everything right, imo, except for greedy dealership skimming.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

what battery size do you think they will shove into the base model ?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

~500Wh/mile, 230 miles...~115kWh.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

probably need to adjust for the cycling range too ? Like 20-95% usable ? Bottom line, can they make a vehicle with such large battery at that price point ?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

No. They are forward pricing it, counting on delaying the base model for a year (or more...a lot of demand even with 2 shifts alllocated now for production and $7/gallon gas will herd the masses into Ford's maw), so their battery costs come down. 

Somewhere, recently, I read $50-$60/kWh will be here very soon for OEMs. eBay sellers will still be price fixing Tesla modules at $1200-$1500 apiece 🤦‍♂️ supported by the solar idiots.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

cool, will wait and see then


----------

